# screened cages and humidity



## d270 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

I have seen all these neat and clever screen cages, but doesnt that all defeat the purpose of having humidity? Did I mention, Im new here...lol.

I moved my mantis out of the screened enclosure, the butterfly spiral thingy, and into plastic containers just to contain some humidity...I guess I have got it wrong.

Im using large, clear, reused orange juice containers with some screening inside to climb on.

I have two sponges, one under the screw lid and one in the side hole I made with a heated paperclip cutting, melting the plastic. So I have two places to hold moisture and to absorb excess moisture.

Arent these elaboratd cages hard to clean? I mea they look awesome, but after a week or two I notice brown gunk, and poop that needs to be washed out. I just make sure the mantis is at the top, pluck out the sponge/door in the side and add water,...swish it around and drain out of same hole.

I got tired of the papertowels even looking gross...so now I have no substrate. Againmaybe this is why I have lost 6 of my 10 mantids?


----------



## Chivalry (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm liking net cages more and more, for ventilation. I keep mine on a pebble tray full of water and spray frequently to keep the humidity up and it seems to work pretty well.

Do avoid metal screen if you're doing something yourself. I'm not sure what kind of elaborate cage you mean. I also use sponge to just pull out and dunk in vinegar water, makes cleaning pretty easy.


----------



## frogparty (Jun 14, 2012)

I prefer glass tanks, but it's just personal preference. Besides, most of what I have like high humidity


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2012)

In some cases very good ventilation is very important. Net cages have the advantage of allowing the mantids to climb and perch easily. You don't want to over complicate things. I tried sponges years ago and found them a poor choice. I then used sphagnum moss for years which works well. These days I use just plain old paper towels, even in net cages.


----------



## d270 (Jun 14, 2012)

But doesn't the humidity just escape into the room with a net cage? I went with the container...well it was free...easy to clean...and would hold in humidity.

BUT that being said....I have had mantis start dropping like flies....8 down to 5 in 3 weeks, losing 1 a week. Could not enough oxygen be a cause? I have holes poked in them, but maybe it's not enough....


----------



## Mvalenz (Jun 14, 2012)

Most of my mantids like high humidity. I too used sponge before, but noticed the mantids claws getting a little stuck in it. They eventually adjusted to it.

Here is a vid of an enclosure I made with a Now and Later candy jug.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2012)

d270 said:


> But doesn't the humidity just escape into the room with a net cage? I went with the container...well it was free...easy to clean...and would hold in humidity.
> 
> BUT that being said....I have had mantis start dropping like flies....8 down to 5 in 3 weeks, losing 1 a week. Could not enough oxygen be a cause? I have holes poked in them, but maybe it's not enough....


Well if the substrate is damp and you mist it should be enough. If concerned you could get a hygrometer. For most mantids and nearly all nymphs I use the standard 32 oz deli cup.


----------



## d270 (Jun 15, 2012)

I had 32 oz cups, but isnt that pretty small for adult mantis?? Can they even turn around in a cup that small?


----------



## nebrakacinese (Jul 23, 2012)

What species are we talking about,I could,nt find it mentioned,I have a couple of screen cages I just mist alot,I think I will put a hygrometer in each


----------

